# Revised Ci4



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Heard Shimano is revising the Ci4 - any intel on when that will hit the shelves?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

There is no revision to the reel. We have made a running change to the spool design.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

What are they going to do about the existing spool issues?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

cab said:


> What are they going to do about the existing spool issues?


They will replace them with no hassle! Just hang tight for spool Ci4 1.3


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Dan Thorburn said:


> There is no revision to the reel. We have made a running change to the spool design.


Do y'all not test these reels before you throw them out there for $300???? It was the favorite of all my Shimanos(5) until the spool issue, among other problems started. I damm near switched to another brand. I bought another Curado last week and plan to send all mine in one at a time until I get them all right then just break out one at a time until it crashes then go to the next. I fish a lot so I figure I can get a month or two outta one before I have to send it back......

I actually went to buy a Core last week but at this point I have little faith it'll last long enough to justify the money spent....


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

I have gotten the replacement spool. It crapped. Is there a different replacement spool? What about the electrolysis. I love this reel but can't believe these issues!


----------



## redfish72 (May 27, 2007)

*Ci4 Spool #3*

Team Shimano

Shimano's 3rd generation spool may be the ticket. So far I've got around 10 trips in and there is no indication of any corrosion. With spools #1 and #2 I had corrosion start within a couple of trips. Shimano may have figured it out with their generation 3 spool. I will report back in a few more weeks as to how its holding up.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

How do we get 3 rd gen spool?


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I really want one of these reels but I'm not buying one until this gets sorted out.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

cab said:


> How do we get 3 rd gen spool?


Like I said, hold tight. They are still in the trial phase. I'm hoping they really test them out before release this time. My Ci4 will be a year old in August and I have had zero issues. The longest it has set in the past year without being in salt water is 3 weeks so it's been used a bunch. I don't get it but I'm happy


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I am on my 3rd spool which is now corroded and the rubber piece on the thumb bar fell off after 6 months. I use braid and wonder if that may cause the spool to corrode at a faster rate. 

I did buy one of the new Curados and it has been a much better reel IMO and heard Shimano was going to utilize some of the positive aspects of that reel and apply it to the Ci4. Given my experience, there is no reason to spend an extra $100 to get the Ci4 over the new Curado.

It is amazing though that I have Chronarchs dating back to the gold super frees that have zero corrosion. If replacement parts were still made, I would still be fishing those.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Rojo Runner said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I am on my 3rd spool which is now corroded and the rubber piece on the thumb bar fell off after 6 months. I use braid and wonder if that may cause the spool to corrode at a faster rate.
> 
> I did buy one of the new Curados and it has been a much better reel IMO and heard Shimano was going to utilize some of the positive aspects of that reel and apply it to the Ci4. Given my experience, there is no reason to spend an extra $100 to get the Ci4 over the new Curado.
> 
> It is amazing though that I have Chronarchs dating back to the gold super frees that have zero corrosion. If replacement parts were still made, I would still be fishing those.


They make parts for the SF! Checks I think it's called Dad's ol Tackle in Conroe. He has an ebay store. If it's not on his store site then email him. I bet he has it.

I too have the Curado I and like it! Strange how you have gone through 3 spools and I'm on number 1??? Luck of the draw I guess?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Never heard of this issue before this thread. I have 2 Stradic FI's (4 years old), 2 CI4's (2 years old), and a CI4+ (new) with zero corrosion. 

The Stradic FI was the smoothest one ever made, but I love the lightness of the CI4.


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have never seen the corrosion myself but I see that it is happening to some. I always wax my spools with car wax before spooling the line on. I do this to any reel, spinning and conventional.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The Stradic CI4 models are not what is being discussed. They do not have spool corrosion issues. 

The Chronarch CI4 spool corrosion issue is a problem that we took seriously. I had several conversations with the engineers while at ICAST this year. They feel the new spool design (3rd generation) will eliminate the problem.


----------



## specknation (Nov 29, 2013)

Dan Thorburn said:


> The Stradic CI4 models are not what is being discussed. They do not have spool corrosion issues.
> 
> The Chronarch CI4 spool corrosion issue is a problem that we took seriously. I had several conversations with the engineers while at ICAST this year. They feel the new spool design (3rd generation) will eliminate the problem.


Dan, thanks for the information. How long will it take for this 3rd generation spool to show up in the brand new reels at retail stores?


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Dan, How do we get our hands on the 3rd gen spool? How will you know on a new Ci4 if it has the 3rd gen spool? Thanks CAB


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

There is no way to visually see if it has the new spool. You would need to use a micrometer to check. I am trying to get the date codes for manufacturing. This will be the easiest way to tell. You will need to call our customer service to obtain the new spools. 877-577-0600


----------



## Tigeraggie85 (Jul 21, 2013)

colbyntx said:


> Like I said, hold tight. They are still in the trial phase. I'm hoping they really test them out before release this time. My Ci4 will be a year old in August and I have had zero issues. The longest it has set in the past year without being in salt water is 3 weeks so it's been used a bunch. I don't get it but I'm happy


I've got one that's about a year old and another I bought at the end of December. They both go out with me every time I fish. I fish quite a bit and have had no issues with either reel. However, I drift fish and have not waded with them yet, so maybe that has something to do with it.

They replaced old Curados and I absolutely love them.

I heard about the corrosion issue right after I purchased the 2nd one and wipe the spool down after every trip. So far so good. Also, both were purchased at Tackle Town in Rockport. Curious to know if they were from the same batch.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I need four of the new 1.3 spools.

Honestly i've gone through 1 1.1 and 2 1.2's on all four reels. The "newer" spools corrode faster then the originals.

I have four ci-4's, two metaniums and had a couple of new curado's. No question for me the ci-4's are great reels minus the corrosion.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Tex. Rate the different reels please. Thanks


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

cab said:


> Tex. Rate the different reels please. Thanks


I'll give my honest opinion but I'm not an expert by any means, candidly just dumb enough to waste my money on what I think is the better equipment.

metanium is super smooth in reeling, I like the side access and micro drag better. the small dial doesn't allow access into the brake area and bearing like it does on the chronarch. I purged the bearings in cleaner, then sonic cleaned them until i stopped seeing debris come out of them. That said they don't cast as far as I'd hoped.

Chronarch upfront I've upgraded mine. All have orange seal bocas and carbontex's in them. They cast much farther and smoother then the matinium to me. drawbacks are only one and that is the durability of the spool. I'm on my third set and this weekend I'm already seeing pitting on them. I love the reels and fish them the most, the side door can get stuck so make sure it's got a good layer of grease and the microdrag allows stuff into the side door. My chronarch with upgraded bearings and drag cost less then a metanium and I think i like the way they perform (minus spool durability) better

curado are heavier and don't have the refined feel of the others. Its one of those things that if I hadn't thrown the other two I'd probably be fine. Comparing the curado's to the abu's and quantums I like em better. the side door is the best designed of the three because its spring loaded.

all good reels, buy what you can afford all three seems to take my abuse well.


----------

